# Có rất nhiều cách đục lỗ dây nịt da tại nhà



## willxvnrao (11/10/21)

Có rất nhiều cách đục lỗ dây nịt da tại nhà Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Hỡi các chàng trai, chắc hẳn các bạn đã ít nhất từng một lần mắc phải tình huống mua chiếc thắt lưng da nam nhưng không có lỗ nào trên dây lưng vừa với vòng bụng của bạn. Bạn đục lỗ thắt lưng da bằng dụng cụ thô sơ tại nhà và đã thất bại khi tạo ra chiếc lỗ nham nhở? Hãy công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặngcùng học cách sủa chiếc dây lưng bằng cách sau nhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bấm lỗ dây nịt Sau khi Bạn chọn mua một chiếc thắt lưng khóa kim ưng ý về, và công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng không mang vừa do chiều dài dây dài hơn vòng eo cơ thể. Cắt dây thắt lưng ở đâu? Có thể tự thao tác cắt dây ngắn ở nhà để tiết kiệm thời gian đi lại, chi phí? Vậy phải làm sao? Để Bạn đã biết thao tác thực hiện cách cắt thắt lưng cho vừa vòng eo nhé! Với cách thao tác đúng chuẩn này sẽ giúp Bạn có được một sản phẩm tốt, đeo vào vừa chuẩn nhất với vòng eo cơ thể của mỗi người, không cần phải mang ra tiệm để tìm thợ sửa dây nịt thực hiện. Thao tác nhanh chóng chỉ tốn 5 phút. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện được tại nhà! Thắt lưng Ngọc Quang sẽ tóm tắt lại các thao tác chuẩn, cũng như đính kèm video để Bạn tiện theo dõi và thực hiện chuẩn nhất có thể. Mời Bạn xem các bước thao tác và video bên dưới nhé! Theo năm tháng, chiếc dây thắt lưng của bạn có thể không còn vừa vặn với cơ thể. Nhưng khi thấy nó còn quá tốt để thay một cái mới, mọi người thường có xu hướng cắt đi những đoạn dây thừa. Tuy nhiên, việc này chỉ áp dụng cho những chiếc thắt lưng có mặt khóa rời, có thể dễ dàng tháo lắp. Vậy còn những loại dây nịt cố định khóa, bạn có thể làm gì để chúng trở nên hợp lý hơn, lựa chọn thường thấy là đục thêm lỗ. Trong bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn 3 cách đục lỗ một chiếc thắt lưng ngay tại nhà, đẹp nhất, nhanh nhất và không làm mất dáng chiếc thắt lưng của bạn nhất. Cùng theo dõi nhé! Đâu tiên bạn nên nhớ rằng chiếc lỗ bạn có đục cẩn thận thế nào thì cũng không thể giống và đẹp như lỗ nguyên bản của nhà sản xuất. Thứ hai là việc đục thêm lỗ sẽ làm cho chiếc dây thắt lưng da có nhiều lỗ hơn bình thường và gây mất thẩm mỹ. Điều bạn cần làm để cho chiếc dây lưng vừa vặn và thông minh nhất đó là cắt phần đầu dây lưng ở đầu phía khóa. Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Cách 1: Sử dụng dụng cũ bấm lỗ để đục lỗ trên thắt lưng da Nếu có trong tay chiếc dụng cụ bấm lỗ chuyên biệt dành cho thắt lưng da như này thì công việc đục lỗ trên chiếc dây nịt của bạn sẽ đơn giản hơn bao giờ hết. Ở các nơi bán thắt lưng cho bạn, các chủ cửa hàng cũng đều dùng công cụ này để đục lỗ cho khách vì tính nhanh chóng và sự thẩm mỹ của nó. Chỉ trong vòng 1 giây là bạn có thể có một chiếc lỗ y chang những chiếc lỗ cũ rồi. Bấm lỗ dây nịt Cách sử dụng dụng cụ bấm lỗ để đục lỗ trên thắt lưng da cũng vô cùng đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần làm theo những bước sau đây: Quan sát những chiếc lỗ cũ và ước định kích cỡ cũng như vị trí của chiếc lỗ cần bấm sao cho đều và có vị trí thích hợp Xoay chiếc kìm bấm lỗ vào đúng loại lỗ cần bấm Đặt kim lỗ vuông góc với chiếc thắt lưng và miếng kê Bóp ấn nhẹ nhàng để lỗ kim bấm tiếp xúc với mặt thắt lưng và ở đúng vị trí đã xác định. Bóp kìm mạnh và dứt khoát để kim đâm qua dây thắt lưng một cách nhanh chóng, gọn lẹ. Nếu bạn bấm từ từ quá sẽ khiến lỗ không được góc cạnh, thậm chí còn có thể khiến thắt lưng bị rách. Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Cắt bớt phần đầu dây lưng Có 2 bước giúp bạn có được một chiếc dây lưng đẹp mắt Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Bước 1:Chuẩn bị dụng cụ Chiếc dây lưng cần cắt Tua vít Dao dọc giấy Thước kẻ Dùi Bật lửa Bước 2:Bắt tay vào làmĐầu tiên bạn ướm dây lưng quanh bụng sau đó đánh dấu phần vị trí hợp lýTiếp theo bạn dùng tua vít cẩn thận tháo chiếc vít ở mặt trong khóa dây lưng. Gỡ phần dây và phần, phần đai và ốc để gọn vào một bên.Đặt thước kẻ tới vị trí cần cắt sau đó dùng dao dọc giấy cắt theo đường thước kẻVà bước cuối cùng thì bạn chỉ cần lắp lại giống như ban đầu là xong.Dùng kìm bấm lỗ(Cách này đơn giản hơn rất nhiều mà không hề tốn thời gian của bạn).Dụng cụ mà bạn cần chuẩn bị đó là một chiếc kìm bấm lỗ mà thôi Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Cách 2: Sử dụng máy để đục lỗ thắt lưng tại nhà Tiếp tục cũng là một công cụ chuyên nghiệp cho việc bấm lỗ thắt lưng, những chiếc máy khoan ở gia đình bạn có thể xử lý mọi thứ thật nhanh gọn. Cách đục lỗ với những chiếc máy này cũng vô cùng đơn giản: Bấm lỗ dây nịt Xác định vị trí và kích thước của lỗ cần đục trên chiếc thắt lưng của bạn Chọn mũi khoan có kích cỡ thích hợp, không to quá cũng không bé quá Đánh dấu chính xác vị trí cần khoan Để mũi khoan vuông góc với thắt lưng, mũi khoan ở phía trên vị trí cần khoan một chút là được Bấm máy và khoan dứt khoát, tránh run tay vì dễ khiến cho chiếc thắt lưng bị nhay đi nhay lại, dẫn đến rách hoặc giảm tính thẩm mỹ của lỗ trên thắt lưng. Đây cũng là một trong những cách được sử dụng công nghiệp hiện nay. Với những bạn ở gia đình, chỉ cần một chiếc máy khoan là các bạn có thể xử lý xong vấn đề này chỉ trong một nốt nhạc. Sau khi đánh dấu vị trí cần khoan thì các bạn chỉ cần khoan dứt khoát là đã có một chiếc lỗ thắt lưng gọn gàng đẹp đẽ rồi. Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Cách 3: Đục lỗ dây thắt lưng bằng búa và dùi Nếu bạn không có dụng cụ bấm lỗ chuyên nghiệp, cũng không có máy khoan, thì cũng đừng quá lo, chúng ta còn một cách để có thể dễ dàng tạo những chiếc lỗ trên thắt lưng. Với một chiếc búa và dùi là bạn có thể khiến cho việc đục lỗ trở nên thật đơn giản rồi. Bấm lỗ dây nịt Lựa một chiếc dùi hoặc đinh có kích cỡ vừa bằng với những chiếc lỗ trên thắt lưng của bạn. Xác định vị trí cần đục lỗ Đặt chiếc dùi vuông góc với lỗ cần đục ở trên dây thắt lưng Dùng búa gõ một vài phát vào chiếc dùi/đinh, nên gõ nhanh chóng và dứt khoát; đồng thời tay bạn phải giữ vững, không được run để tránh làm rách dây nhé. Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Tự đục lỗ thắt lưng da bằng khoan điện Nếu bạn không có thời gian, và muốn có 1 lỗ thắt lưng đẹp và không bị hỏng, cách tốt nhất là sử dụng khoan điện. Dụng cụ này khá ít xuất hiện trong nhà dân bình thường, nếu có thể, bạn nên đi mượn của hàng xóm hoặc 1 số cơ sở sản xuất. Các bước chuẩn bị, đo lường và đánh dấu vị trí giống như đục lỗ bằng dùi, việc khoan lỗ trên thắt lưng được thực hiện như sau: Chèn mũi khoan bằng tay vào các lỗ hiện có. Chọn một cái vừa vặn và phù hợp với lỗ hiện tại. Sử dụng một mũi khoan nhọn nếu có. Nếu sử dụng mũi khoan tù, hãy tạo một chỗ lõm nhỏ để nó đứng, sử dụng một con dao sắc hoặc đinh. Khoan thật chậm vị trí lỗ đã đánh dấu. Không nên khoan quá sâu sẽ khiến bạn khó lấy mũi khoan ra. Bấm lỗ dây nịt Đục lỗ trên thắt lưng da là một công việc mà chắc chắn chàng trai nào cũng từng phải thử mày mò. Bởi chiếc thắt lưng da sau một thời gian dài sử dụng, theo năm tháng, cơ thể chúng ta biến đổi, khiến chúng đôi khi không còn vừa vặn với cơ thể. Dưới đây là một số cách đục lỗ thắt lưng nam khá đơn giản mà Ngọc Quang cung cấp, các chàng trai cùng tham khảo nhé Các chàng trai có thể lựa chọn 1 trong 3 cách dưới đây. Nhưng trước khi tiến hành đục lỗ trên thắt lưng da thì các bạn cần xác định được mình có thực sự cần đục lỗ trên mặt dây thắt lưng hay không. Vì ngoài cách đục lỗ các bạn còn có thể xử lý việc dây lưng không vừa với cơ thể bằng cách cắt bớt phần dây thắt lưng đối với những chiếc thắt lưng có mặt khóa rời, việc này giúp các bạn không cần động chạm tới mặt dây lưng khiến nó ảnh hưởng tới thẩm mỹ. Còn với những chiếc dây lưng được đóng khóa cố định thì các chàng có thể đục lỗ trên dây lưng để vừa vặn hơn. Tuy nhiên trước đó các bạn cũng cần đo đạc cẩn thận vị trí lỗ mới sao cho thật chuẩn xác vì một khi đã đục lỗ là sẽ không quay trở lại hình dáng ban đầu được nữa. Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Cách đục lỗ dây lưng da khi không vừa Đâu tiên bạn nên nhớ rằng chiếc lỗ bạn có đục cẩn thận thế nào thì cũng không thể giống và đẹp như lỗ nguyên bản của nhà sản xuất. Thứ hai là việc đục thêm lỗ sẽ làm cho chiếc dây thắt lưng da có nhiều lỗ hơn bình thường và gây mất thẩm mỹ. Điều bạn cần làm để cho chiếc dây lưng vừa vặn và thông minh nhất đó là cắt phần đầu dây lưng ở đầu phía khóa. Bước 1: Đo dây lưng vào vòng bụng Ướm dây lưng quanh vòng bụng, tới vị trí hợp lí thì đánh dấu lại Bước 2: Tháo khóa Dùng tua vít cẩn thận tháo chiếc vít ở mặt trong khóa dây lưng. Gỡ phần dây và phần, phần đai và ốc để gọn vào một bên. Bước 3: Cắt dây lưng Dùng dao, loại dao lớn có thể là dao dọc giấy cỡ lớn cắt phần dây lưng theo vị trí đánh dấu. Bước 4: Lắp lại Bấm lỗ dây nịt – Chú ý lắp lại theo trình tự tháo ra Các chàng trai có thể lựa chọn 1 trong xưởng gia công bìa da 3 cách dưới đây. Nhưng trước khi tiến hành đục lỗ trên thắt lưng da thì các bạn cần xác định được mình có thực sự cần đục lỗ trên mặt dây thắt lưng hay không. Vì ngoài cách đục lỗ các bạn còn có thể xử lý việc dây lưng không vừa với cơ thể bằng cách cắt bớt phần dây thắt lưng đối với những chiếc thắt lưng có mặt khóa rời, việc này giúp các bạn không cần động chạm tới mặt dây lưng khiến nó ảnh hưởng tới thẩm mỹ. Còn với những chiếc dây lưng được đóng khóa cố định thì các chàng có thể đục lỗ trên dây lưng để vừa vặn hơn. Tuy nhiên trước đó các bạn cũng cần đo đạc cẩn thận vị trí lỗ mới sao cho thật chuẩn xác vì một khi đã đục lỗ là sẽ không quay trở lại hình dáng ban đầu được nữa.


----------

